# Hello and Welcome to this group.



## kc5tpy

Hello.  WELCOME TO THE GROUP!  As the first post  I'd like to give you some info about myself.  I am originally from south Texas but have been living in the U.K. for almost 14 years now.  I have been grilling and smoking for almost 40 yrs..  I don't want you to think I know it all, far from it. I learn with each smoke.  If you have any questions please post the question so that all the members can offer advice and feel free to send me a PM.  If I don't know, I will do whatever I can to get you an answer; we will learn together.  We are soon going to have everyone in the U.K. smoking.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## gary morris

Hi Danny and congratulations on the new group.  Sounds great.

Gary


----------



## baz senior

Hi Danny, Thanks for the invite to the group.

So here Iam, all new to the art, and eager to learn. 

As soon as I do something worthy of a mention. I'll post it up for all to see, good or bad, if you don't make mistakes, you don't get experience.


----------



## jockaneezer

Subscribed to the group Danny and when I called at my local butchers this morning, for the first time ever, they had beef short ribs, it's an omen 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Just need to get the RF finished now tho I may try some in the oven next weekend.


----------



## markuk

Hi there

I'm Mark from Suffolk I've been smoking this year and would not have had the level of success if it wasnt for this forum
 I got into "southern food" after visiting the Deep south last year ..have tackled so far Ribs and Pulled Pork however do to time restraints I tend to only use the smoker for 3 hours of smoking Pork then in oven and have used the 3-2-1 method for ribs with great results.. please see a few photos of this years efforts and happy "customers" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





thanks for setting up this Group - I've not been getting post notifiactions since joining but have now "subscribed" which assume will mean I will get an email when someone posts.













P1090610.JPG



__ markuk
__ May 18, 2013


















Babergh-20130622-00608.jpg



__ markuk
__ Jun 23, 2013


















IMG-20130622-00607.jpg



__ markuk
__ Jun 23, 2013


















P1090765.JPG



__ markuk
__ Jun 22, 2013


















P1090764.JPG



__ markuk
__ Jun 22, 2013


















IMG-20130727-00634.jpg



__ markuk
__ Jul 27, 2013


















P1090763.JPG



__ markuk
__ Jun 22, 2013


















P1090761.JPG



__ markuk
__ Jun 22, 2013


















P1090608.JPG



__ markuk
__ May 18, 2013


















P1090609.JPG



__ markuk
__ May 18, 2013


















P1090611.JPG



__ markuk
__ May 18, 2013


















P1090613.JPG



__ markuk
__ May 18, 2013


















P1090603.JPG



__ markuk
__ May 18, 2013


















P1090607.JPG



__ markuk
__ May 18, 2013


















P1090601.JPG



__ markuk
__ May 18, 2013


















P1090597.JPG



__ markuk
__ May 18, 2013


















smoker.jpg



__ markuk
__ May 9, 2013


----------



## jockaneezer

Hi Mark, that's an interesting looking smoker, do you have any details on it ? The results look tasty enough.

Graeme.


----------



## markuk

http://www.gardenbestbuys.com/fire_...dium=Organic&gclid=CJ_U0Kvd2roCFUrJtAodagUAnA

I got it from my local garden Centre near Ipswich

I've used for Pizza making and bread making although it did crack the supplied Pizza Stone it came with when I got it to 400 C !!! I've now got some old 1950's tiles as a heat protector when doiing Pizzas - here'smy first go at Pizza Cooking year before last came out okay before I started getting silly with the temperature !













oven.jpg



__ markuk
__ May 10, 2013






Found it pretty good for smoking but as I stated in my post I tend to only smoke for the first 3 hours with pulled pork as I really can't justify feeding a hungry smoker with overpriced BBQ coals that we have to pay in the UK when i have a a perfectly good cooker indoors.  Smoking for the 3 hours does give a great crust which IMHO is enough (unless you are a real purerist) and then in the cooker which I'm happier with safety wise.  I get the Int Temp up to 90C using a meat Therm and tend to set oven for around 170/180 to achieve this.  It seems sometimes a lower temp is suggested by then you are cooking for 15 hours which I think is a little excessive :)

It then after around 5 hours in oven it falls apart which is great !

Good luck


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Mark.  I gotta say I like your smoker.  I like it because of a couple reasons.  You freely admit it will not do a 15 hour smoke and you seem not to be interested in investing that kind of time for a meal.  Second;  you have learned to achieve the results you are looking for using a "pizza oven" and in a time frame you are happy with.  *THAT!!!!!* is the real "secret" IMHO.  No matter the method, the time, the smoker, chanting, praying to the smoking Gods or waiting for the stars to align.  Find what you and your family like and STICK WITH IT!  Experimentation now and then is fun and a worthwhile endeavour but,  when it comes down to providing a great meal for family and friends; go with your strong favourites. Those things you could make in your sleep. If it ain't broke....  Have fun   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk

Well it works for me :)

Also it makes a great Log burner to sit around in on a cooler evening as you can pack it full of bits and pieces and it gets really hot !!   Mind you didnt use it much this summer as it was pretty warm


----------



## kc5tpy

Now com'on Mark.  That's not the way.  Fire that dude up no matter the weather. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   When I lived in south Tx. if I waited for a cool evening I would have smoked about as often as can be done if you wait for a REALLY hot sunny day in the U.K.. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   The neighbours now know when there is snow on the ground and they *THINK* they smell BBQ; it's just the crazy yank at it again. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   He can't help it.  He's a yank you know.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokerpaul

hi guys

how nice it is to have a uk based group to the SMF

i built my ugly drum smoker during the winter 2012-2013 and i have been using it since april

i have smoked pulled pork,chicken,ribs and fatties of various meats and fillings,i am yet to do brisket as it is a very expensive cut to buy here and i believe it does not have the fat marbling as the briskets available in the us. our cattle here have been bread to give leaner meat and the people i have met who compete here in the uk find it a difficult meat to get right

i have been looking into the bbq competition circuit in the uk and there seems to be two organisations running comps, the british barbecue society (based in southern england), and a uk based arm of the kcbs which seems to be based  in the midlands ,i intend to compete in one or two competitions next year but unlike most of the teams i have seen competing i want to do it with home made smokers, rubs and sauces i have also developed my own home made pid temperature controller, which i used on the long cooks i have done and it worked well keeping the temperature stable for more than 12 hours ,i will be busy this winter as i am gathering bits and pieces to build another uds ,i am also looking for other like minded people who may wish to make up a bbq team with me ,but i am looking at the social aspect of competing as i know most of the teams are restaurant based and i am unable to throw money into competing like they can but i am hoping to maybe show that you do not have to spend a fortune on smokers and stuff to turn out good bbq food


----------



## clipol

Hi Danny,

Many thanks for inviting me to this group.


----------



## markuk

.... Danny must clarify that i meant using the smoker as a patio heater this summer wasn't needed much - was used many times for Smokin :)

Smoker Paul - would be intertested in your temp control device :)


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Mark.  I am a bit confused.*  But I confuse easily.*  An Age thing.  I understand about the patio heater.  Who is Smoker Paul ( I will search and you know I will help if I can ).  Temp control device?  I don't even own a meat therm.  *THE FOLLOWING IS NOT FOR NEW FOLKS*.  I grew up with Granddad, and Dad smokin meat.  Back in the day you didn't have fancy therms and such.  I learned to control heat by putting my hand in the cooking chamber and then putting my hands on the steel outside of the cooking chamber.  I learned this over 40 years .  We didn't have the digital stuff  *This isn't a see how good I am*.  This is to describe the background I learned from.  I repeat again, we didn't have the fancy stuff.  If you didn't grow up learning from the old timers then you have to do things differently.  I ALWAYS recommend a dual probe digital meat therm for all folks who are starting to smoke meat.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokerpaul

hi danny

just to clarify a little i am a retired catering equipment engineer and i made a temperature controller to keep my ugly drum at a stable temperature without having to tend it all the time (overnight cooks) basically it has a probe in the smoker and when the smoker needs to get hotter it blows air with a fan to fire up the coals when the set temperature is reached the fan stops and the coals cool slightly that is it nothing too special just something i had seen readily available in the states and made my own version here is a picture of it i just connect it onto the ball valve on my uds and it does the rest made from a temperature controller i got on ebay from china for £12 and a computer fan £2 a couple of switches and a food container from the pound shop and some 22mm copper pipe from b&q 













010.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ May 12, 2013






it works on a car battery or a cigarette lighter socket in the car













004.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ May 12, 2013


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Paul.  With it now.  Great lookin controller.  Some good ideas there to pass on.  Have a read through my brisket post.  Hello clipol, and welcome.  Keep 'um comin guys and Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokencure

Hi FC5TPY, ( Danny )

Great idea UK Smokers, looking forward to information sharing, it will be very helpful,

Keep Smoking UK

Good luck...Tony


----------



## markuk

Looks a very clever idea for tending the smoker so you don't have to watch it all the while


----------



## smokerpaul

hi mark

its not my idea i am just making my own version of what is commercially available (bbq guru etc) they are quite reasonably priced if you live in the states but add shipping and taxes etc they are not so cheap !!! but what you see is a prototype and i will be re-modifying it into a dual controller and 2 separate fans to run 2 smokers as UDS number 2 is on its way to debut spring 2014 lol

but if you need any help if you wish to build one yourself just ask


----------



## mrs tweedy

Thanks for inviting me to join this forum.

I am fairly new to smoking and could do with tips and recommendations on the best smokers to use that are available in the UK.

I am looking forward to browsing this forum for tips and  hints.


----------



## smokerpaul

hi mrs tweedy 

welcome to smf you will get some very good advice on here ,where abouts are you based


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Mrs Tweedy.  Welcome to our group.  We will all try to offer as much help as we can.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello and welcome Tony.


----------



## mrs tweedy

HI. I am from East London/ borders of Epping Forest. We used to be Epping until they moved the borders and dragged us in to  Greater London.

Just working out how to navigate around the site. I am not the best with a computer.

Great in the kitchen or garden but a computer takes a bit of work.


----------



## wade

Howdy y'all... Or should I say Hello chaps 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Great to see the UK section started and that there are now 16 members. Some of you I have chatted with before - others are new names to me. Looks like we all have something in common - even if it is that we are all exiles from the BBBQS - LOL

Paul - Great gadget - I bought a commercial one a couple of years ago when I was in St Louis - The Pitmaster IQue 110 which does a great job on the Webers. Yours looks like the industrial version and probably gives more air throughput. They take a while to tame but can give good results in the end http://store.pitmasteriq.com/iq110sa.html

I have been hooked on BBQ and smoking for about 20 years - since the time that my (then) job took me reqularly to the USA. I paid just under $49 (about £30) for my first 22.5" Weber - shows how long ago it was - and I was also allowed to bring it back as hand luggage on the plane! That one was still in reqular use until it finally died in June last year, although its younger siblings are still going strong.

I have imported a couple of offset smokers over the years (New Braunfels and Klose) however am currently happy with my own stainless steel (locally commissioned) creation. Unfortunately it is quite big and not too portable but it was a good prototype and is easily adjustable to give me perfect cooking temperatures.

I have never really got into competition
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
  BBQ to date as I have never managed to be in the US at the right times - and the UK competition circuit is very small and very cliquey. Maybe that will change over time - however BBQ is not all about competition it is also about having fun cooking great food for family and friends.

Over the past 4-5 years I have become very involved in cold smoking (fish, meat, cheese etc.) and have a variety of prototype smokers dotted around the garden. I am currently constructing a purpose built smoke house and converting the garage into a kitchen ready to use semi-commercially to keep me active when I eventually retire. I am also just venturing into the world of air dried smoked sausage (Salami and Chorizo) and have so far succeeded in not giving anyone food poisoning 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. HACCP
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
  trained so there would no excuses LOL.

Great to see everyone contributing.

Wade


----------



## smokerpaul

hi wade

how you doing fella

i was going to send you a message about the group and i am glad to see you found it

life ok in deepest darkest kent lol?


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Wade and welcome.  I have read some of your posts in the past and know you will have some great advice and info to share.  We have a small Group at the moment but we are growing quickly.  When I asked about starting this Group there were some folks I had hoped would join.  I could not have asked for a better group of "founding" members to kick this group off.  We have even been lucky enough to attract folks who are new to SMF but not new to grilling and smoking.  We have a pretty good skill base from which to draw and share knowledge and info.  We do have some folks new to smoking, but isn't that the whole point?  We want to try and encourage the British public to get in to some good cooking.  You are into cold smoking now and building smokers.  I sold my offset and am left with my Old Smokey smoker ( Google. Nepas also has one ) and I will probably start my fridge build in January.  We have folks using UDS.  Folks with Webers.  MarkUK is even getting GREAT results and turning out some fine food on a pizza oven.  And various assorted grills and smokers.  Not only do we have this talent to draw from, some of us have been SMF members long enough to know who to ask should a Group member have a question we can't help with.  We have the makings for a great Group.  Have fun.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade

MarkUK said:


> Found it pretty good for smoking but as I stated in my post I tend to only smoke for the first 3 hours with pulled pork as I really can't justify feeding a hungry smoker with overpriced BBQ coals that we have to pay in the UK when i have a a perfectly good cooker indoors.  Smoking for the 3 hours does give a great crust which IMHO is enough (unless you are a real purerist) and then in the cooker which I'm happier with safety wise.  I get the Int Temp up to 90C using a meat Therm and tend to set oven for around 170/180 to achieve this.  It seems sometimes a lower temp is suggested by then you are cooking for 15 hours which I think is a little excessive :)
> 
> It then after around 5 hours in oven it falls apart which is great !
> 
> Good luck


Hi Mark

There is nothing wrong with finishing off in the oven once you have it wrapped in foil as you are not getting anything from the coals then apart from heat. Some on the SMF forum have said that after the first 1 1/2 hours you don't get any more flavour from the smoking as the bark will have already formed. I have not tested this scientifically but I can see some logic in it.

The amount of coals/wood that you will go through will really depend on the controllability of your smoker - I can get a good 6 hours from a single chimney of coal on the Weber however the same will only last a couple of hours on the New Braunfels. Especially on very cold or very wet days, once it is foil wrapped I too often bring it inside and finish off in the oven.

Regardless of the smoker type, the quality of the briquettes will often make a massive difference to the cook time. I pay a little more for Heat Beads however I find they increase the usable cooking time by more than 50% over the same quantity of less expensive briquettes.

Love the Pizza BBQ Oven 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  - I have just checked out your link and it looks great value. It isn't clear from the photo how the air flow is controlled but it does not surprise me that you find it a little fuel hungry. Try augmenting the coals with a couple of large chunks/logs of oak as you will probably find they will help the burn last longer and more evenly. Would love to see more photos of it in action.

The food tester looks great too btw - I have one of those as well. She is happy to eat the food but for some reason usually complains about having to wash up the roasting pans. I can't understand why!

Wade


----------



## wade

smokerpaul said:


> hi wade
> 
> how you doing fella
> 
> i was going to send you a message about the group and i am glad to see you found it
> 
> life ok in deepest darkest kent lol?


Hi Paul

Deepest darkest Kent needs the word "coldest" added to it at the moment - Brrr - Summer is over. Need to get the BBQ lit to keep warm Lol


----------



## wade

Mrs Tweedy said:


> Thanks for inviting me to join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this forum.
> 
> I am fairly new to smoking and could do with tips and recommendations on the best smokers to use that are available in the UK.
> 
> I am looking forward to browsing this forum for tips and  hints.


Hi Mrs Tweedy - great you have you on board

The type of "smoker" best suited for you will really depend on what you are intending doing with it. If you want to cook the odd pork joint or sufficient ribs to feed 5 or 6 people then you cannot go far wrong with a simple Weber 57cm (~£100)- and you also have the flexibility to throw on a few burgers and sausages at times (Sorry guys - i did grit my teeth and took a deep breath as I wrote the last bit - but be honest we all do it sometimes !).

If you want something for larger quantities then the Weber Smokey Mountain (WSM) (£300-£400) would work well - or the ProQ Frontier if price is a major factor (£200).

You can get a little more adventurous and buy
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 something like the Pizza/Smoker that Mark recently showed or go for a full offset smoker. A few years ago I had one custom built in stainless steel which I still use regularly - however that is probably a little more extreme.













IMAG0451.jpg



__ wade
__ May 10, 2013






Paul I know has built an Ugly Drum Smoker (UDS) which is probably the most satisfying smoker to cook on however you would need the facilities/tools to build one and which (as its name suggests) may not win
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 any prizes aesthetically...

The main things to consider when choosing are the quantities you are likely to want to cook, the amount of time you want to invest in getting to know how the device functions and what type of smoking you are wanting to do.

Quantities - If you are unlikely to cook for more than 4-5 people then something like a Weber 57cm would be ideal. For larger groups then the WSM or ProQ

Be careful when looking at cooking areas in offset smokers as these can be deceptive. With many of the smaller (garden centre) units the internal temperature gradient will be quite steep in the cooking chamber and so the area closest to the fire box will probably be too hot to give an even cook. A UDS is also great for larger quantities.

Time - With many of the more "unusual" style smokers you will probably need to experiment several times to find out how best to control the temperature and to find the cooking sweet spot. You may have to be prepared to end up with a few write-off joints as they either get instantly incinerated by dragons breath, go tough as the internal temperature swings wildly or grow mold as you desperately try to get them up to temperature (yes I have had one offset that just could just not get the chamber up to temperature). Once you get to know your unit you will usually get as good a result with it as any other. With the more popular units though you will usually find a lot of advice from others that have already gained the experience.

What are you intending to smoke - I do a lot of cold smoking (cheese, fish etc.) as well as BBQ. For cold smoking, in general, the bigger the smoker volume the better as it minimises any effect of heat given off by the smoke generator. I personally prefer to use my offset smoker for cold smoking however the WSM or a UDS would also be good. I have cold smoked in the Weber 57cm before however even using a relatively cool smoke generator (I use one similar to the AMNPS) the rise in temperature in such a relatively small volume is significant.

If I was to recommend a good all-rounder for someone who wanted to do it seriously and have the greatest degree of flexibility I would go for the WSM. They are compact and take up little space in the back garden, will efficiently BBQ large and small quantities of ribs/joints/chickens etc., will cold smoke very well and will also perform well as a garden BBQ grill. I have used both the 47cm and the 57cm and my advice would be to go for the 57cm if you can afford it. If price is an issue then the ProQ could be an alternative although the build quality is significantly lower.

I hope this is of some help.

Wade


----------



## mrs tweedy

Hi Wade. Thanks for all the info.

A little more about myself... I am a passionate cook who makes everything from scratch; preserves, bread, icecream, cakes. The only things I buy from the supermarket are ingredients. I don't do ding ding meals.

We have an allotment and 10 chickens that live at the bottom of the garden.

I make and sell cakes and preserves on a small scale since I retired. And have earned myself the nicknames of Mad Cake Lady and the Pudding Queen of East London!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

 I have always  been a keen bbq fiend, theming the bbqs along the lines of Thai and Chinese but mainly Greek and Turkish.

My son got me thinking about the American style of bbq recently and wanted me to do an American themed bbq for his annual birthday bbq as he loves the pulled pork and ribs.

He has about 30 people over every year for this but I am usually bbqing for up to 10 people.

I went on a cold smoking course in May and have been experimenting a lot since then.

I am interested in cold smoking fish, cheese, veg and I hot smoking fish, chicken and meat, especially whole chicken and duck as I love them.

I think I have got to grips with the brining times and the cold smoking but it is the hot smoking I am still struggling with.

I have had a Napoleon Gourmet Gas grill that can be used on gas or with charcoal trays for years and this year I bought a small Landmann smoker to do smoked chicken and duck breasts.

It has been a hit and miss affair. I find it difficult to regulate the temperature and keep the temperature hot enough. The build up of dust and topping it up with more hot coals is a pain in the bum.

Cold smoking is not a problem as my hubby has built me a lovely wooden cold smoker and I use the ProQ cold smoking gadget.

As I was getting frustrated with the hot smoker I invested in a Peetz electric smoker. The temperature guage is good, and it is sturdy but it is a blinking nightmare getting the smoke dust to start smoking using the pan they supply and putting it on the electric element. If the temperature in the smoker is correct the smoke ignites and goes up in flames. Frustration and foul words everywhere.

I can make it hot smoke with a lot of faffing about by putting the ProQ on a shelf above the heating element and leaving the electric element on low to get the cabinet to temperature. The down side of this is I have less shelf space, I cannot fill the proQ to capacity as it has a tendency to burn across the grids.  

I am now thinking about which way to go now. Do I splash out for a Bradley, which is expensive and expensive for the bisquettes?

Or do I get the Smokai cold smoker and adapt the Peetz smoker to work with that and also  use it with the Napoleon BBQ?

Also I don't know anything about the Pro Q frontier, so I will  go online and investigate that.

I am also tempted by the weber as an extra piece of fire power for the big bbq bash. I am not impressed with the landmann smoker I have.

Any thoughts on the smokai would be useful.

I better shut up now, I do have a tendency to ramble.

Diane


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Diane.  WOW!  So you aren't quite a newbie to this smokin thing.  You have been fighting this for a while.  Smoking meat should be an enjoyable hobby, not a stressful fight to the finish.  Stick with us and give us a chance and we will get you sorted one way or the other.  Sounds as if you and hubby have some DIY skills.  Just for the sake of expense, what about a UDS?  They are easy to build ( I help advise a 21 yr old girl somewhere in Norfolk to build her own ) and they work really well.  You can get the temps up to grill, hold the temps down for low and slow and even cold smoke in them.  Add a mailbox mod ( you can find it in smoker builds ) and you have a really good, cheap, versatile smoker.  With two smoking racks you will easily have room for meat for 20-30 people.  There are more extravagant builds I could suggest ( I am converting an old fridge in the new year ) but the UDS is quick, easy and cheap.  I am not surprised you are having trouble with the Peetz.  I do not own one but did look at them.  And now you know why I dismissed them. How were you to know without trying it?  That's the thing isn't it?  New folks are looking for a smoker that doesn't cost a fortune and they don't know where to go for advice.  Most times they spend the money and then learn the expensive lesson.  Once you get a better smoker you can use your Peetz to store your smoking equipment in. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I think the Bradley ( while a good unit ) might be far more expensive than you need.  If building the UDS isn't an option, I know of a couple other really good options that won't break the bank.  I would say somewhere around £200 will get you going. Plus the cost of a good dual probe therm.  Let me know if you need other options.  Throwing BIG money at it isn't always needed.  Please do me a favour; next question you have, please start a new thread on our Group page.  Reason I ask is that posting on the Welcome page; it could be missed.  Folks may not want to read all or scroll to the last post.  Your own thread will attract attention from all our members and all members of SMF.  More ideas are a good thing.  Hang in Diane.  Things are about to change.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokencure

Welcome Diane,

Your knowledge will be very welcome,

Smoke on

Tony


----------



## mrs tweedy

Thanks for that.

I will try to get the hang of starting my own posts. It takes me a while to understand how to use a new forum.

I get there with internet  technology but it takes a while.

Took me 3 years to get to grips with the allotment forum I use
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Di.


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Diane.  If you look right below the title of this thread you will see a button "Start a New Thread".  Click that and you are on your way.

Danny


----------



## pc farmer

Well I dont live in the UK but I got a invite so here I am.

I live in Pa in the US of A.

I have a UDS and a MES.

I am here to learn things from other areas and maybe to give some input on the american side of things.

Smoking some cheese and butter tonight.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/153501/first-cold-smoke-in-my-uds#post_1099945


----------



## jax13

After a nudge in this direction from Danny I thought I'd repost the relevant bits of my role call thread. 

I'm in the middle of Cheshire, near Knutsford, a chef by trade with time spent in butchering to learn more about cutting meat so I could get exactly what I wanted at a better price! This was all to lead onto what I do now, I have an outside catering business, mainly doing hog roasts but also bbq, buffet, dinner parties, hot pot suppers and more! If your interested in what I'm doing - have a look at www.hotroasthogs.co.uk or my Twitter (@hotroasthogs).

As for smoking, I am looking to build a fridge based cold smoker with an amns as the generator and a hot smoker from an old gas bbq with the intention of doing cold smoked cheeses, salts, sausage, garlic, chilli and brisket for my Homemade pastrami. The hot smoker is primarily for duck and venison but I'm sure over time I'll use it for a lot more. 

Pulled Pork is one thing I'm not really interested in cooking, when your dismantling whole slow roasted pigs every weekend the 'too much of a good thing' saying is very, very true! I'll still do ribs and the odd cut or pork but large pieces hold no interest for me anymore unfortunately! 

I am also in the process of kicking off a marmalade and chutney brand, although I'm still a month or two away from a proper launch as there is still some due diligence to complete for it to be above board and kosher from a trading standards and environmental health standpoint. 

I'm hoping to have the cold smoker running in the next couple of weeks then the real fun can start!


----------



## kc5tpy

Welcome Jax.

Danny


----------



## ewanm77

Hi and thanks for the invite.
Im Ewan from Airdrie in scotland been into bbqs for a few years but never had the room for anything bigger than a argos special. Got a lot more outside space now so more fun food can be tryed. I got into that way of cooking after living in Texas for a few months
 several years ago


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello and Welcome Ewan.

Danny


----------



## chef jimmyj

I am joining the UK Crew at Danny's behest so I can respond to Safety questions and issues. Anything comes up feel free to PM me directly for the fastest response...JJ


----------



## wade

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I am joining the UK Crew at Danny's behest so I can respond to Safety questions and issues. Anything comes up feel free to PM me directly for the fastest response...JJ


Welcome to the group JJ.

The appropriate handling of food - especially when dealing with the long cooking and relatively low temperatures that we often do on here - is very important. There are several of us on here with experience of, and have qualifications in food safety - so as JJ says please make use of us whenever you are unsure of something that you are trying to do. Although good, safe, food handling is mostly about common sense special care does need to be taken to minimise any problems arising from bacterial growth over long periods of preparation.

Keep smoking - but keep smoking safely, and remember HACCP rules - OK


----------



## philmac128

Many thanks for the invite Danny, I have been using a drum barbecue and had some good results with slow cooks so decided to order a smoker. My brinkmann should arrive Wednesday. I have been a chef for 25 years so looking forward to combining my skills with the "art" of the smoker. Hopefully I can bring something to the group.
Phil


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello.  GREAT to have you.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade

Welcome to the group Phil. Let us know when it arrives and dont forget to post a couple of photos of your first smokes.


----------



## smokewood

Thanks for the warm welcome, I appreciate it.  I have a brinkmann special Edition and have been smoking for a couple of years and enjoy Hot & Cold Smoking, depending on the weather, but I really enjoy plank cooking. My smoking skills are just a bit better than my computer skills, so bear with me.


----------



## smokewood

Thanks for the warm welcome to the group, I look forward to being part of a friendly and active forum, and hope that I can contribute in any way that I can.

Regards & Best Wishes

Smokewood


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello and Welcome to the family.  We are an informal Group.  We usually don't mind folks hijacking a thread now and then and we usually don't shy away from taking tha piss quite often.  Don't be surprised if it comes your way.  Just give as good as you get and you'll fit right in.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Great bunch of folks!  Personally I think I get picked on cause folks think I talk funny but the Missus says it's not the only reason!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Glad to have you.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey

Hi Danny, the family is growing! Just think of all the Christmas presents you'll have to Buy!!!  :ROTF


----------



## wade

I just got a lump of coal from Danny in my stocking last year . It wasn't even a Heat Bead either!


----------



## russnettle

Hey - thanks for the invite !

I hail from Essex , I have been smoking low and slow for about 6 years now, I got my hands dirty with a barrel bbq and offset coals, before quickly progressing to a COS Landmann tennessse, then onto a Pro Q excel and recently a Weber one touch premium (primarily for direct heat cooking)

I am also making an iPhone app for low and slow cooking :)


----------



## smokin monkey

Hi russnettle, welcome to the group!

Sounds interesting this App!!!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## smokewood

Hi Russnettle, Welcome.

The app does sound interesting.  I have the Weber's on the grill app.  It is really good with lots of great tips, guides and recipe's, so it will really be great to have a look.  When will it be available? and how much will is cost?

Smokewood


----------



## smokin monkey

Hi Smokewood, the app from russnettle sound interesting!

people like Wade & myself are all in for the gadgets!

KC5TPY is old school, 













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Sep 16, 2014





  :laugh1: lol only joking Danny!!!

Look forward to its release.

Smokin Monkey :38:


----------



## smokewood

Hiya Smokin Monkey

The Weber App is great, but I forget to use !!!.  but it's well worth the £1,49 as it gives you shopping lists for everything you need, plus lots of other great things, have a look its worth it.  So it will be interesting and exciting to get a UK app that is geared up to the UK.







Smokewood


----------



## kc5tpy

REAL MEN USE FIRE AND WOOD!!! Just teasing.I have learned better.  Good "Que" can be made many different ways .I have a new loin cloth since that picture.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood

As long as you don't get too near the fire - ouch!!


----------



## russnettle

Hey good to see some interest

The app is going to have a few features, planning smokes, recipes , quick defence guides as well as logs for recording / sharing your cooks.


----------



## smokin monkey

Hi russnettle, this is right up my street, and a lot more people on this forum!

I have been using apps that are used for Auditing, which you build into it exactly what you want, but a dedicated app is the way to go.

Do you build apps for a living?

Smokin Monkey


----------



## russnettle

Good stuff, I really hope it will be useful, it's certainly been handy for me so far even in its early stages

Yes I am an iOS developer for a living


----------



## smokin monkey

Very interesting! I have been trying to get our local University (Derby) interested in getting some ideas off the ground, with their students. 

Smokin Monkey


----------



## eyendall

Hi.

Thanks for the invitation to join the UK group. I don't live in the UK (Canada) but would appreciate the UK perspective on curing and smoking hams in particular. I remember as a child in England eating a great Christmas breaded ham cold for sandwiches. i want to reproduce this but it is not very familiar on this side of the pond. Any help appreciated.


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello eyendall and Welcome to the Group.

Danny


----------



## briankinlaw

Hello Danny, I'm Brian from North Carolina.... I've been living in Germany since 1980.  With that said, I understand the challenges smokers have in UK.  I been smoking and curing most of my adult life, but when you live in Germany it's completely different.  We don't have the same curing salts.... ect.  But it's been a learning experience to say the least.  If I can be of any help please ask.  Happy Smoking,

Brian


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Brian and welcome to the “Family”.  Glad you found us.  We are a pretty informal Group here and some of us have met.  We do sometimes poke fun so just give as good as you get and you'll fit right in.  







   Please feel free to PM me should you have a question.  I certainly don’t know it all, so if I can’t help I’ll find someone who can and we will learn together.  Please read the threads posted in the group and feel free to share any tips or information that you have that you feel would be helpful to the group members.  We look forward to your contributions.  Have fun.  Keep Smokin!

KC5TPY

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey

Hi Brian, welcome to the group, look forward to seeing your posts!

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## bigd 2129

Hi All and thanks to Smokin Monkey for the heads up about this group. 

I hadn't explored this area of the forum yet and it would probably have been a while before I did. I've been looking at lots of the game recipes and picked up a few hints and tips, so far so good. I'd be interested in links for hot smokers as I'd like to step up from my small smoker and try smoking some bigger pieces. I've seen some nice ones but £££ ouch they don't come cheap do they.. 

Thanks

Dave


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Dave and Welcome to the Group.  We look forward to your contributions.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Dave.  Just sort of depends on your needs for a smoker and the price range.  A Weber kettle does a pretty good job and is pretty versatile.  You can buy the 57cm for £128.  If you start a thread in the Group  I'm sure you will get several more ideas.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## bigd 2129

Thanks Danny

Dave


----------



## smokeymondays

Hello everyone, I just wanted to introduce myself to the group.  Its great to find a community of smokey minded individuals to share info and experiences.  I am another displaced American, and right now I am on a stickburner which I try to keep chugging away every weekend.  Always on the lookout for better sources of meat and fuel.

Thanks,Armin


----------



## kc5tpy

THAT'S 2!  Let 1 in and they start multiplying like mice!  We are sneaking up on ya.

Hello Armin and welcome to the "family".  Glad to have you.  Let us know if we can help in any way.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey

Hi Armin, welcome to the group.  Look forward to your posts.  I think Wade will be giving you a visit before long!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## wade

Hi Armin. AT LAST another real UK smoker. Everyone else here appears to be from north of Watford Gap and have very strange accents and some very weird customs ! Some even with a Texas twang! I am from Kent and in the past I think that we have built several walls to try to keep the northern heathens at bay.

It is great to see you on the forum. The big advantage of SMF is that we embrace all aspects of meat smoking and not just competition BBQ. If you are a beginner looking for advice or a seasoned smoker looking for soul mates then we are here. Please feel free to ask for advice if needed and to chip in to share your experience where you feel it will help others.

Much of the information on the forum is US focused however most of it is also totally applicable in the UK. Just a few simple things to remember - Keep your F to C temperature converter handy and remember that the US pint/gallon is 20% smaller than in the UK - who said that everything is bigger in Texas !? 

Everything you see here that is available in the US is also either available here in the UK (or has a direct equivalent), and if you follow the US guidelines you will be sure to be well within the UK/EU guidelines too.

Looking forward to your contributions and we do like LOTS of photos 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cheers

Wade


----------



## wade

Smokin Monkey said:


> Hi Armin, welcome to the group. Look forward to your posts. I think Wade will be giving you a visit before long!
> 
> Smokin Monkey


Armin - You are invited to join the gild of the oppressed southern brethren ...


----------



## kc5tpy

UH! WADE!  Re read.  SUSH!  Don't tell anyone!  He's another Yank!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Danny


----------



## wade

Yes - but he has relocated to the civilized part of the UK. That makes him one of us


----------



## smokeymondays

Wade said:


> Hi Armin. AT LAST another real UK smoker. Everyone else here appears to be from north of Watford Gap and have very strange accents and some very weird customs ! Some even with a Texas twang! I am from Kent and in the past I think that we have built several walls to try to keep the northern heathens at bay.
> 
> It is great to see you on the forum. The big advantage of SMF is that we embrace all aspects of meat smoking and not just competition BBQ. If you are a beginner looking for advice or a seasoned smoker looking for soul mates then we are here. Please feel free to ask for advice if needed and to chip in to share your experience where you feel it will help others.
> 
> Much of the information on the forum is US focused however most of it is also totally applicable in the UK. Just a few simple things to remember - Keep your F to C temperature converter handy and remember that the US pint/gallon is 20% smaller than in the UK - who said that everything is bigger in Texas !?
> 
> Everything you see here that is available in the US is also either available here in the UK (or has a direct equivalent), and if you follow the US guidelines you will be sure to be well within the UK/EU guidelines too.
> 
> Looking forward to your contributions and we do like LOTS of photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Wade


Thanks for the warm welcome; guild invite accepted.  I don't know what it is, but it seems every online group I join has an overwhelming amount of northerners...maybe they just have more time on their hands.  

I can do litres, kilos, spelling words incorrectly with an 's', but I don't think I will ever get Celsius.  After 5 years in the UK. first thing I do is convert all my new thermometers back to F.  

Although I have been smoking for quite a few years but have not done a competition yet - something I hope to change in the near future.  Will anyone here be competing this year? 

Armin


----------



## ewanm77

hi and welcome from one of the funny speaking, strange customs people from the north the far north


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Armin.  I don't know any U.K. member who competes.  Maybe some do??  I can only give you my personal opinion:  I don't feel SMF is a "competition site".  I do know some of the U.S. members compete.  I feel SMF is all about helping folks and passing on knowledge and skills.  If I were competing I would not give you the recipe to my sauce or anything else I make for competition.  I do this for the enjoyment.  I love smoked/grilled foods and like to share these with friends and family; people that I love.  I'm not impressed by competition winners.  It's a one shot, one mouthful taste.  It is carefully treated and trimmed to give that one mouthful the best chance of winning.  TRICKS of the competition.  "How to" present the best mouthful.  Doesn't mean the rest of the brisket was edible.  It only means that on that particular day at that particular time your mouthful was "the best".  Tomorrow; with different "judges"; 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Back in my day I took cows and pigs to the local shows.  Grooming skills ( oils, hair dying, etc. ), feeding before the show ring, drugs to keep scared animals calm, etc., all "tricks" of the show.  Just my experiences and ALL my personal opinion.  If competition is your thing I will be happy to help in any way I can; as I am sure the other members of the Group will be willing to help.  I wish you all the luck in the world.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokeymondays

I hear ha, Danny, it is more of a bucket list thing - something I would like to try at least once in my life. Though really I don't see how rushing around to meet turn in could ever be better than a lazy day :grilling_smilie: With a couple of :Beer: and buddies. 

By the way, we are headed to Texas this summer on a little trip from OK through Tyler and Houston to New Orleans. Opposite side of TX from you, but know of any good spots we should hit?

Armin


----------



## smokewood

An overwhelming amount of northerners...maybe they just have more time on their hands....... Not This One! I have just caught up on my work load from the 27th December.







I have a whole month of my life missing that I am not going to get back


----------



## smokewood

If you want a good contact for the competition thingy, let me know and I will drop him a line, The team are a great bunch of lads, and did really well last year.


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Armin.  I don't know what part of the States you are from.  I can give some advice for BBQ in the deep south.  I don't know of any place I would recommend BUT:  1: Of course look for the full parking lot.  2: Look for police cars out front. 3: look for phone company vehicles out front.  4: Look for the most run down rattiest looking hole in the wall building serving BBQ and I'll just about bet it will be fantastic.  When I worked for the phone company many years ago we ate in some real DIVES.  FANTASTIC food.  Some places were not much more than tin sheds and others were in folks living rooms.  Once you get south of Houston ya gotta try Tex Mex from that part of the world!  Beef or cheese enchilada plate or go for the gusto ( always my choice );  The BIG plate all good Tex Mex restaurants offer: 3 enchiladas, taco, chalupa, rice, refried beans, guacamole salad and tortillas.  If you are not from south Tx. ya gotta try this!  Don't fall in o the trap of thinking Mexican is spicey hot!  WRONG!  ZERO heat.  You can add salsa.  I think you will find these meals a treasure.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokeymondays

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Armin.  I don't know what part of the States you are from.  I can give some advice for BBQ in the deep south.  I don't know of any place I would recommend BUT:  1: Of course look for the full parking lot.  2: Look for police cars out front. 3: look for phone company vehicles out front.  4: Look for the most run down rattiest looking hole in the wall building serving BBQ and I'll just about bet it will be fantastic.  When I worked for the phone company many years ago we ate in some real DIVES.  FANTASTIC food.  Some places were not much more than tin sheds and others were in folks living rooms.  Once you get south of Houston ya gotta try Tex Mex from that part of the world!  Beef or cheese enchilada plate or go for the gusto ( always my choice );  The BIG plate all good Tex Mex restaurants offer: 3 enchiladas, taco, chalupa, rice, refried beans, guacamole salad and tortillas.  If you are not from south Tx. ya gotta try this!  Don't fall in o the trap of thinking Mexican is spicey hot!  WRONG!  ZERO heat.  You can add salsa.  I think you will find these meals a treasure.  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


Man, am I hungry now.  Aside from double decker taco days at the house I have not had proper tex mex in a long time.  I will take a BIG plate, please.  Oh, and I am from Maryland originally, but spent some time in Nashville and St. Louis.


----------



## midlandsman

Hi'

Just a quick post to introduce myself. I'm Phil from a village near to Leicester.

I have some experience of curing, sausage and salami/salumi, cold and hot smoking, but much less when it comes to BBQ.

I have a cabinet smoker run on propane at present, but am looking to build a reverse flow BBQ smoker.

I look forward to learning plenty from you guys.

Phil


----------



## smokewood

Hi Phil, and welcome to the group.

There is a fantastic amount of knowledge and experience within the group that pretty much covers all aspects of smoking and BBQ.  If you are not sure of anything all you have to do is ask and you will be bombarded with an abundance of answers.  I am sure the other members will be along soon to introduce themselves.


----------



## wade

Hi Phil

Welcome to the group. I will certainly be picking your brains regarding the sausage and salami. Do you use a drying cabinet?

There is a lot of good information on here and even the most seasoned smoker/curer can always benefit from the experience of others. I am sure you will be able to contribute a lot to us too.

When you get a chance please post up some photos of your cabinet smoker and some of your sausage/salami to make our mouths water 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cheers

Wade


----------



## smokeymondays

Hi Phil from a village near Leicester!  Welcome to the group; building a reverse flow sounds like a great project. I wish I had the tools and such to at least make me a UDS. Pics for sure


----------



## smokingbunny

Hello Everyone.

It's taken a few days to arrive at this forum, I always find introductions are a little Scary, but I'm very glad to be here, thanks for the Invite.

I live on the outskirts of a small town in Kent where the buses run every hour and they are always late.  I make my own Bread, my own Wine and now I'm into Hot Smoking food in my small scale smoker.

Photography and Film making is my favourite thing to do, especially of Insects, but at this time of year there is nothing about, boo hoo.

Anyway, that's enough about me, keep on Smoking everyone.


----------



## smokeymondays

Look at us, the southerners are coming in droves now -  Welcome SmokingBunny!


----------



## smokingbunny

Cheers SmokeyMonday's.


----------



## smokin monkey

Hi SmokingBunny, welcome to the family.

Any questions you have can be answered here, don't be afraid to ask.

Photography, can't wait to see your posts!

Be aware of small Texans :ROTF

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## smokingbunny

Cheers Smokin Monkey.


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello SmokingBunny.  Welcome to the "Family".  We try to have some fun and also pass on info and help others.  As I said in my PM some of us have met and there are some members I wouldn't trust to boil water.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Seriously now.  The folks in the Group know their stuff and are happy to share.  Anything we can help with just let us know.  I hope you can come to our meet this year.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokingbunny

Thanks Danny.


----------



## smokin monkey

KC5TPY said:


> Hello SmokingBunny.  Welcome to the "Family".  We try to have some fun and also pass on info and help others.  As I said in my PM some of us have met and there are some members I wouldn't trust to boil water.  :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> Seriously now.  The folks in the Group know their stuff and are happy to share.  Anything we can help with just let us know.  I hope you can come to our meet this year.  Keep Smokin!
> Danny



 Sorry Danny :smilie_flagge13: Wade not going to be to Happy About that comment!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## smokewood

Greetings SmokingBunny, welcome to the group, and I look forward to reading your posts.

Smokewood


----------



## smokingbunny

Cheers Smokewood and thanks for the Link.


----------



## smokewood

Smokin Monkey said:


> Sorry Danny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wade not going to be to Happy About that comment!
> 
> Smokin Monkey


Ouch !!!


----------



## smokin monkey

smokewood said:


> Ouch !!!



It's a bit of fun! We all know that Wade is one of the best, if not the best UK Smoker!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## smokewood

Smokin Monkey said:


> It's a bit of fun! We all know that Wade is one of the best, if not the best UK Smoker!
> 
> Smokin Monkey


I know, I'm only joking, but I will be watching Wade closely at the Weekend BBQ to see if there's any truth in the rumour


----------



## wade

LOL - That settles it - I'm certainly not coming now. Anyway I cant find any instant light BBQ trays that fit my stand.













Stand-with-BBQ.jpg



__ wade
__ Mar 23, 2015


----------



## kc5tpy

Hey Wade.  No problem.  I'll give you some of my Tesco BBQ ribs.  We can warm them in the caravan microwave.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade

You are such a sweet talker Danny...


----------



## smokewood

Seeing we have 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I might as well post my question on this thread.

There is no way that I can bring my Brinkmann down for the weekend in July it's just to big and heavy, therefore I need to buy another BBQ/smoker just for that weekend.

What do you recommend, and I don't want to spend a fortune as it will most likely not get used again until the following year.  Any suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello sw.  If we were back in the States I'd have the ideal choice.  The "mutts nuts" for about $40-$45.  The shipping is high though.  The perfect portable light weight smoker for camping and such but we would need to purchase a BUNCH to make shipping pay.  Mine cost me more to ship than to buy.  Made in Houston Texas for 38 years and found in MANY Texas homes.  I wish I had the money to become a distributor and market them here.  You will see mine at the weekend.  BUT!  Back to the question.  " A cheap, available, untried, smoker with easy temp control for the weekend"?  My only thought is the electric halogen oven SmokingMonkey brought last year.  Best I can come up with.  Wish I could help more.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade

KC5TPY said:


> Mine cost me more to ship than to buy.  Made in Houston Texas for 38 years and found in MANY Texas homes.  I wish I had the money to become a distributor and market them here.


Was it a Klose? They are made just north of Houston. That was one of the ones I imported too and yes, the cost of shipping importing is greater than to actually buy! We are talking about some serious amounts of steel in each of those. I had a tour of their manufacturing yard about 15 years ago. They were all made by hand and many to individual specifications. One of the best BBQ places I have eaten at was fairly close to their yard - it was in a place where if you did not know about it you would be highly unlikely to find it accidentally. It was a case of get their early because it was very popular and when the meat cooked overnight was gone, it was gone.


----------



## timberjet

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Armin.  I don't know any U.K. member who competes.  Maybe some do??  I can only give you my personal opinion:  I don't feel SMF is a "competition site".  I do know some of the U.S. members compete.  I feel SMF is all about helping folks and passing on knowledge and skills.  If I were competing I would not give you the recipe to my sauce or anything else I make for competition.  I do this for the enjoyment.  I love smoked/grilled foods and like to share these with friends and family; people that I love.  I'm not impressed by competition winners.  It's a one shot, one mouthful taste.  It is carefully treated and trimmed to give that one mouthful the best chance of winning.  TRICKS of the competition.  "How to" present the best mouthful.  Doesn't mean the rest of the brisket was edible.  It only means that on that particular day at that particular time your mouthful was "the best".  Tomorrow; with different "judges";
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in my day I took cows and pigs to the local shows.  Grooming skills ( oils, hair dying, etc. ), feeding before the show ring, drugs to keep scared animals calm, etc., all "tricks" of the show.  Just my experiences and ALL my personal opinion.  If competition is your thing I will be happy to help in any way I can; as I am sure the other members of the Group will be willing to help.  I wish you all the luck in the world.  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


well said


----------



## wade

SmokeyMondays said:


> Although I have been smoking for quite a few years but have not done a competition yet - something I hope to change in the near future.  Will anyone here be competing this year?
> 
> Armin


There is a fairly limited competition circuit here in the UK but the meets are fairly infrequent and it it appears to be run by one person on a commercial basis. There are seperate competitions though at some of the big BBQ events - like Grillstock. It depends on what you are looking for.

I can only really repeat what Danny has said. The competition is really about getting your meat to what others have decreed as being perfect. It is a bit like showing a dog at crufts. It is not about the overall enjoyment that it gives to those who eat it but more about the ability of the BBQer to follow a fornula. I have nothing against BBQ competitions and I know that some really enjoy entering them however I am much more interested in broadening my BBQ and smoking experiences. I have chatted in both forums and I find that SMF better suits my needs. If you are interested in competition I will forward you some details in PM.


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Wade.  Not a Klose.  The little silver piece of crud looking cheap tin silver one I brought last year.  When you see one and pick it up and feel the weight your first thought is NO WAY!  I would never try one when back in Texas as I thought it couldn't work and just wouldn't last.  Many folks use them as does my step Dad and he knows his stuff.  My first trip back to Texas I was complaining about not being able to find a good BBQ here in the north pole and without my knowledge my step Dad went down and bought me one of these cheap pieces of "CR**".  So I had to ship it over.  Took a couple smokes to learn to use it but I'll put that "cheap piece of cr**" up against MANY more expensive smokers.  That was about 12 years ago and that thin piece of tin is still a favourite of mine.  Takes a little practice, leaks smoke  and I would not try to hot smoke sausage in it where temp control is important but have made many briskets in mine.  It is now in the caravan and goes out with us each time the caravan rolls.  Used at LEAST once and most times every nite we are in the caravan.  Below is the link.  Have a look.  You will think I have lost my mind but I TELL you it is a great piece of kit.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

http://www.oldsmokey.com/pages/old-smokey-charcoal-grills


----------



## wade

Yes I remember. You cooked sausages or chicken on it at the last meet.


----------



## smokewood

I think it has been summed up perfectly by Danny and Wade and seconded by Timberjet.  However, I know a couple of BBQ teams that compete, if you want the introductions let me know and I will arrange it.


----------



## homeruk

Thanks for the invite to the uk forum

Simon here from the big smoke, just waiting for my smoker to arrive in a couple of days

all the best


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Simon.  Welcome to "the family".  Anything I can do to help. you just rattle my cage.  Be happy to help.  There are a couple U.K. members who have figured out how to build a fire but I wouldn't trust 'em to make toast or boil water!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Serious now!  These guys know their stuff.  GREAT bunch of folks!  We will all give you any help we can.  Glad to have you.

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey

Hi Simon, welcome to the Family!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## smokewood

Hiya Simon, Welcome to the UK branch of SMF where you will find all the answers to your questions, all you gotta do is ask.


----------



## igor-uk

Hello Smokers!!!
My name is Igor, I'm from Brazil but now I'm living in London.
I love to cook and especially to eat.. and always wanted to learn the art of smoking.
I just got a smoker and my first 2 kg of bacon is curing in the fridge... I hope that next weekend I'll have home made smoked bacon in my breakfast!
Big hug!!


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Igor.  Welcome to the Family.  Be sure to post pictures ( Q-VIEW ) of your bacon smoke.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade

Hi Igor

Welcome to the group. You tease us with information snippets - What type of smoker did you buy and how are you curing your bacon?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





​

Wade


----------



## igor-uk

Hi Wade,

I got a FoxHunter BBQ Charcoal Smoker, it's a simple one but I hope that it would allows me to smoke some bacon, ribs, fish, chickens,...

My first 2 kg of bacon are been curing for about 6 days. I did a dry curing using salt, brown sugar, pink salt, black pepper, and some fresh garlic.

I have a question about wood, Can I use a "natural" wood direct from a tree?

My neighbor have an apple tree in there garden, and I was thinking to ask him for a branch and use it to smoke, instead of buying online...

Is it ok to use this kind of "fresh wood"?

Tks!!


----------



## kc5tpy

Hi Igor.  NOPE!  Sorry Mate.  No fresh wood.  You won't like the taste.  MUST be aged and dried.  It will ruin your bacon and hard work!  If you have other questions about the bacon, just start a new thread about your bacon on the Group page and we will be there for ya brother!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey

Hi Igor, wade might agree with me on this, it's ok to use "natural wood" but it needs to dry and bark needs to be removed.

Also six days seems a little quick to cure bacon, what thickness of pork are you using?

Smokin Monkey


----------



## smokin monkey

Sorry Danny, we must of been typing at the same time to reply, but same advice!


----------



## smokewood

If you asked your neighbour kindly for a branch from his apple tree, then cut it up into fist sized chunks, placed it in net bags and then stored it in your airing cupboard it might, be ready in 3 or 4 weeks time. As for bark, that's another ongoing hot topic which has been discussed and then re-discussed since time began.


----------



## igor-uk

The bellys are curing for 6 days and I was planing to wash the curing off tomorrow, but i just ordered some apple and oak wood chips online and if they delivery it until friday I will smoke the cured bellys on saturday, if not I'll let them in the brine until sunday and then smoke it on monday... lets see!!


----------



## wade

If you are dry curing then I would leave it on for 10 days. It will not over cure.

For cold smoking bacon I actually use pellets in an AMNPS type generator which I found works well. Are you looking to hot smoke or cold smoke?

For wood - Bark on or off??? For cold smoking I would always remove it as the food is more sensitive to the smoke flavours. When hot smoking I usually leave it on. As has been said above though it should not be fresh wood.


----------



## igor-uk

Hi Guys!
I finally did my first smoke last Saturday and the results were fine to me.
The bacon is really good with a delicious taste from the apple wood.

I smoked some ribs that came with the belly pork and some pork sausages that I made last week and was in the freezer.
I'm adding some pics, sorry if it is in the wrong place.
Tks a lot for the advices!













20150401_175148.jpg



__ igor-uk
__ Apr 14, 2015


















20150410_151116.jpg



__ igor-uk
__ Apr 14, 2015


















20150410_151510.jpg



__ igor-uk
__ Apr 14, 2015


















20150411_182709.jpg



__ igor-uk
__ Apr 14, 2015


















20150411_184847.jpg



__ igor-uk
__ Apr 14, 2015


















20150412_122800.jpg



__ igor-uk
__ Apr 14, 2015


















20150412_125322.jpg



__ igor-uk
__ Apr 14, 2015


----------



## wade

Great looking bacon - nice colour too. How long did you smoke it for and at what temperature?


----------



## igor-uk

I smoked it for about 3 1/2 hours using apple wood chips that I put inside a "aluminium foil envelope", the temperature was around 150F on the smoker thermometer and 70 C on digital one...

I used a bit less than 0.5 liter of wood chips... I dont know if was the right amount... it burns too fast and I had to put more and more... I'm thinking in use chunks next time...


----------



## smokewood

3 1/2 hours and used less than half a litre of chips.  That's roughly 150 grams , or about a small takeaway container by my reckoning.  That doesn't seem very much or  I must just be heavy handed.


----------



## ianplant

Hello everyone. My name is Ian and I'm based in Wythenshawe, Manchester. I am a complete newbie to BBQ/Grilling/smoking I have done the usual burgers but also tried a duck (Spatchcock) and a couple of chickens (Beer Can) which came out good, also done chicken sticks wrapped in bacon and potato bombs (BBQPitBoys)


----------



## smokewood

Hiya Ian welcome to the group, we are a small friendly group who are into all types of smoking, you name it and you will find that someone will have smoked it. If you want anything answering, just start a thread and you will get loads of different answers, all of them right but the hard part is deciding which method to use & whose advice to take. 

I am sure more of the group will be along shortly to introduce themselves.


----------



## ewanm77

Hi and welcome Ian


----------

